# Beta Alanine increases GABA in the brain!!!



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

As you know doctors usually give us serotonin uptake inhibitors. But I read many times that our problems are related to Gaba. I found one gaba uptake inhibitor by accident. It is beta alanine.

Here is the link

http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:15589332

I bought beta alanine long time ago for antifatigue purposes, but did not use it until recently. I don't want raise hopes, I am using it for a few days with other supplements and do not know what affects which way. There is an increase in concentration but I don't know anything about confidence.

One important thing is that Beta alanine is used for carnosine production, which is again very beneficial against alzheimer. And carnosine is also used to adjust body ph.

I would appreciate any research,question or comment but please do not pull me into a medical discussion. Everything I know is above.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I really have benefited from l-carnosine. More endurance, easier to focus, and more socialization it seems like.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Proximo, I'll write something brief about the further research we did.

Beta-alanine and Carnosine also chelates zinc and copper lowering levels of both. This is bad.

It also depletes your brain of Taurine and this causes loss of magnesium also. This is really bad.

I think this supp. is usefull for the short term, maybe a month or so, as long as you're supplementing with the other nutrients it lowers.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Carnosine chelates heavy metals but in one research it is shown as a good thing which prevents alzheimer. And this way the ratio of mag and cal to other minerals increases. 

About taurine I would recommend further research especially for men because Taurine inhibits luteinizng hormone which is necessary for testosterone and taurine levels found to be higher in infertile men. Besides this I am not sure if taurine is the only thing that keeps magnesium in our bodies. 

So I won't mind if BA decreases my taurine levels I did not benefit from taurine anyway.

And taurine in some doses increases intracellular calcium levels which is just the condition of alzheimer patients.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Copper deficiency increases Histamine levels

Histamine and Inflammation

A copper deficiency will enhance the number of mast cells [Schuschke][Schuschke]. This causes the amount of histamine secreted by these cells which, in turn, accentuates the inflammation called for by immune hormones. These increased mast cells may be the reason why copper supplements seem to have a beneficial immediate affect on rheumatoid arthritis, since inflammation is one of the more distressing symptoms of that disease in its advanced state.

http://members.tripod.com/~charles_W/copper2.html

I didn't know where else to put this..


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

yes i also saw that when i was investigating histadelia. The thing is when copper is in toxic levels it becomes biounavailable. This is what I understand.

As in autism patients, they have toxic copper levels at least some of them but they also have excess histamine. It is probably as claimed, the excess copper is biounavailable for them.

The histamine is big problem for some of us. I opened a poll to see how many of us has frequent excess mucus it seems more than half for now.

As I said earlier Beta alanine may be or may not be the miracle cure but it is 
a Gaba uptake inhibitor. Besides this taurine makes me extra irritable and angry. I deleted all my posts after I took it. and i am now sorry about it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm almost done with my first bottle of carnosine. I noticed that it give increase my strength and endurance a bit..I can lift heavier, seem to recover a bit faster and feel a boost of energy during the day. It's very subtle though. Would I try this again? Well, typical me, as I was taking this, instead of going to the gym more, I went less. You know how it is: taking carnosine raised my expectations. This gave me anxiety. The anxiety keep me from getting things done... because of this, it's hard to judge, but I'll probably wont buy it again.

Interestingly, carnosine gets broken down into beta alanine and L-histidine. Histidine helps the stomach produce more HCL.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

I take a supplement called Purple Wraath and it gives me energy and endurance like no other. It has beta alanine and bcaa's


----------

